# Hello From Purdy and Beth (We are new)



## Purdy'sMomma (Oct 15, 2008)

*Hello everyone, My name is Beth and I have a husband, five dogs, two birds, and a 4 1/2 week kitten my husband found at work. We took her to the vet and she got a clean bill of health. We take her back to vet for first shots in 3 wks. We had to feed her by syringe for the first couple of days but now she is lapping up the kitten formula by herself. We will start mooisten kitten food this weekend. She is doing good but i am freakin out because this is my first cat ever. I have always been a dog person. Keeping my little 8 0z kitty safe from the dogs is a job but they are gettting use to each other. Here is Purdy.....*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Beth!

Purdy is absolutely adorable! We're definitely going to need more pictures.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Beth! 

Purdy is really cute! It looks like you're taking good care of her. If you have any questions about anything (you mentioned this was your first cat), don't be afraid to ask, there's lots of people here who will help you.  And I'd love to see more pictures.


----------



## Purdy'sMomma (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the great welcome, Here are pictures as you requested.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, that middle picture is so stinkin' cute! 

I do believe, however, that this teeny, tiny kitty may indeed be in danger. 

Please send Purdy to San Diego immediately. It's for her own good. No, don't thank me. It's what I do. I care.  

No. Really. Send her!


----------



## Purdy'sMomma (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey here are some pictures if you think the last ones were cute


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What an adorable kitten!  You should post some more pictures in Meet My Kitty section and bigger ones too. You'll get more replies that way. :wink:


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

welcome. you do realize that the little dog mite be in danger when kitty gets bigger than the dog lol just kidding. the pics are so cute. 

i have 4 dogs, 2 birds, and 2 cats it can be fun at times. wait till they all get the crazys at the same time lol.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Adorable pictures, Beth! Purdy is so cute!


----------



## Purdy'sMomma (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments. She is doing great and seems to be getting alittle heavyier. We go to the vet next friday. Will keep you informed of her progress.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your first cat! Purdy is just adorable, and those pictures with the dogs are calendar worthy!


----------



## Purdy'sMomma (Oct 15, 2008)

sorry I have not been on here to update you guys on purdy. I am a bit overwhelmed with new kitty. She weighted 1 pound and 2 oz at her vet visit and got her shots but she was also diagnoised with Ringworm. Yup and she is too small for oral meds and all we can do is the topical stuff. The shampoo is 20 dollars if any one has any other ideas home remady please let me know. I am having to keep her isolated form the dogs and that means she has to be in the computer room in a corner i blocked off for her. I think its going to affect her Socialization. We go in an play with her but she is really agressive with us (may just be play but this is my first cat). I was told this is going to take a month or so to get rid of and I am reeally stressed about it. Thanks for listening Beth and Purdy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's so young, I'm sure she'll adapt once she's free to roam with the others. Cali was a terrible little biter when she was small. It takes time to teach them not to bite you, but it works.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's a darling, Beth! Make sure you wear disposable gloves when you handle her. You don't want to get ringworm! Just give her as much loving attention as you can until she's well.


----------



## Purdy'sMomma (Oct 15, 2008)

Jeanie said:


> She's a darling, Beth! Make sure you wear disposable gloves when you handle her. You don't want to get ringworm! Just give her as much loving attention as you can until she's well.


Thanks so much for your kind words and its great to know their are people who care when your destressed about a family member being sick. :luv


----------



## Purdy'sMomma (Oct 15, 2008)

Jeanie said:


> She's a darling, Beth! Make sure you wear disposable gloves when you handle her. You don't want to get ringworm! Just give her as much loving attention as you can until she's well.


Thanks to you helping me to feel better. :luv


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh my, she is such a cutie little thing, how could anyone not love her!! Sorry she's gotten such a rough start but sounds like she has found a wonderful home & care with you. Keep us posted on how she is doing. Thanks for the pics too. Looking forward to seeing more of her!


----------

